# Saving Throw Progression



## Valavien (Sep 25, 2003)

All I have in front of me at the moment is the SRD as my PHB is at home.  I have been reading about creatures having 'Good' Fort & Ref saves.  What section or pages is this on to explain what a good saving throw is?  Is it like +1 every level or something?


----------



## jaults (Sep 25, 2003)

Valavien said:
			
		

> All I have in front of me at the moment is the SRD as my PHB is at home. I have been reading about creatures having 'Good' Fort & Ref saves. What section or pages is this on to explain what a good saving throw is? Is it like +1 every level or something?



 Good saves are like a Fighter's Fortitude saves, a Rogue's Reflex saves or a Wizard's Will saves. Bad saves are like a Fighter's Will saves, A Rogue's Fortitude saves or a Wizard's Reflex saves...

Jason


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 25, 2003)

Good saves = 2+lvl/2
Bad Saves = lvl/3


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 25, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> Good saves = 2+lvl/2
> Bad Saves = lvl/3




Don't forget

Jesus Saves = All

Slim


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 25, 2003)

Actually, I like the sig on the Wizard's Boards:

"Jesus Saves...and takes half damage."

Forget who has it, but it brings a smile to my face when I see it.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 25, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> Good saves = 2+lvl/2
> Bad Saves = lvl/3




Yes, and use HD instead of level for creatures.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 25, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the sig on the Wizard's Boards:
> 
> "Jesus Saves...and takes half damage."




I have the t-shirt with this on it.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 25, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the sig on the Wizard's Boards:
> 
> "Jesus Saves...and takes half damage."
> 
> Forget who has it, but it brings a smile to my face when I see it.




Reminds me of a quote I read in a Finnish bus: "Jesus Saves... but Selanne takes the rebound and scores" (Selanne is a popular hockey player)


----------



## smetzger (Sep 25, 2003)

How about a TShirt with:

Choose Life   -- on the front

or New Cinnamon Life -- on the back


----------



## Malicene (Sep 25, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the sig on the Wizard's Boards:
> 
> "Jesus Saves...and takes half damage."
> 
> Forget who has it, but it brings a smile to my face when I see it.





Don't he have Improved Uncanny Dodge ? 

so "Jesus Saves... and takes no damage"


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 25, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a quote I read in a Finnish bus: "Jesus Saves... but Selanne takes the rebound and scores" (Selanne is a popular hockey player)




I've got a button on my leather jacket that says "Jesus saves...Gretzky gets the rebound, he shoots, he scores!!!"

Goes well with my t-shirt. 

But to get back on topic, its like youspoonybard said above:

Good saves = 2+lvl/2
Bad Saves = lvl/3


----------

